# RAC March 9th Sun.



## hound dog (Feb 17, 2014)

You have four more chances to get your SOY scores in don't miss out.
Sign in is from 9am to 2pm
_______________________________________________________________

RAC 2014 shoot dates 

March 9th Sun.

April 13th Sun.

May 3rd Sat. Coon Shoot 

bring a tent sleep over and shoot the next day too. Gate will be open at 6pm and start shooting at dark and sign in will end at 9pm.Go to bottom of post for rules for NIGHT SHOOT


May 4th Sun.

June 8th Sun.

July 20th Sun./ SOY Shoot

August 10th Sun. 6th Annual REDNECK RENDEZVOUS

_______________________________________________________________

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

No less than 2 shooters in a class to win other than money classes and we will not mail out winnings unless some emergency comes up you wont beable to came back to another shoot and if don't get your winnings by the end of the year it will go back to the club.

2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00
_______________________________________________________________

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 
_______________________________________________________________

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.
_______________________________________________________________

Rules for NIGHT SHOOT
Sign in form 6pm to 9pm and shoot will start at DARK this will be a shotgun start about 9:15Pm

One Flash Light Per Shooter "NO SPOT LIGHTS" And No Extra Batteries.

Scoring Will Be 5'S, 8'S, 10'S and center IBO will be the 12 "No Upper and Lower 12'S"

Classes

Kids-12 and under-FREE- Green stake 20yard max-Free Medallion 

Female-Blue stake 30yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd 

Male-Red stake 35yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd.
_______________________________________________________________

We will have a shooter of the year.

New for 2014
Shooter of the Year 
At 
Redneck Archery Club

Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RAC Champion 
Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year 
Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter 

Come One, Come All
Who will the
Redneck Archery Club
Shooter of the Year
2014


Rules for 
Redneck Archery Club
2014 Shooter of the Year 

1. Shooter will have 6 dates and 6 scores available to them. 3 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 3 scores to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, but after you shoot three shoot you get two bonus points for each additional shoot that will be added on at the the last shoot so you can get 6 points just for shooting all six shoots. not to include Shooter of the Year shoot.
2. Scores will be added after every shoot, all shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
3. Cost will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the Year
4. Dates are : Jan. 12, Feb. 9, Mar. 9,
Apr. 14, May 8, 
Jun. 8, Shooter of the Year- Jul. 13
5. Scores will be kept by RAC staff and will be open to view at anytime. 
6. Shooters must be sigend in first befor any scores will count and you must have alest 3 scores befor the finel shoot Jul. 13
. 
7. Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1 person in there group chosen by RAC.
8. The dates above are the only dates that scores may come from.
9. All the shooters equipment may be inspected at anytime by RAC staff. 
10. All normal RAC Rules for the shoots will still apply.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hope I'm off for this shoot, Great place to shoot !!!


----------



## huntin4bucks (Feb 19, 2014)

*should be a fun shoot*

maybe this time be in the woods walking a course. hint hint , hound dog


----------



## hound dog (Feb 20, 2014)

huntin4bucks said:


> maybe this time be in the woods walking a course. hint hint , hound dog



YES just for you we are in the wood. WE cange it every shoot and we only have so much to work with so we have to walk the edge of the fild and shoot into the woods so yall dont shoot the same corse in the same year. We try to get the filde shoots out of the way quick wile it still cool and the sun help to stay warm. But any time you like to come help cut lanes and set targets we will set it any way you want.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Feb 23, 2014)

*i use to do it, when there was middle ga archery*

its where I got my start , which was probally before you even drew a bow back. lol  if yall was closer to me id be glad to help set up course, but little too far to spend my fishing time  setting up a course, I was only making a suggesting, I wasn't the only one wanting to shoot in woods, there is more way to set up a course and have 50 50  targets in woods. lol. I will shoot any foam anyway, just like a change.

what class do u shoot in asa,


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2014)

huntin4bucks said:


> its where I got my start , which was probally before you even drew a bow back. lol  if yall was closer to me id be glad to help set up course, but little too far to spend my fishing time  setting up a course, I was only making a suggesting, I wasn't the only one wanting to shoot in woods, there is more way to set up a course and have 50 50  targets in woods. lol. I will shoot any foam anyway, just like a change.
> 
> what class do u shoot in asa,


  K-45 at the ASA

We are only two sets into the year. 
We have 8 differnt coures we use and atlest 3/4 of them are in the woods. just the first couple are walkink the filds edge.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Feb 24, 2014)

awesome, I may have to try the k45, never really thought about shooting known distances, I may try that march 9th.


----------



## KillZone (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep I'll be there with an extra or two


----------



## hound dog (Feb 25, 2014)

OK new course have been laid out and lanes have been cleaned. Thanks Mike for the help.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 25, 2014)

It cant get here fast enough. I'm bumming for this weekend.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 26, 2014)

Got my bow back togther now maybe I can keep it in one piece at this shoot!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 26, 2014)

deerehauler said:


> Got my bow back togther now maybe I can keep it in one piece at this shoot!



No comment


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 27, 2014)

hound dog said:


> No comment



that cam looks a little odd for some reason


----------



## gretchp (Feb 27, 2014)

yep yep, hope to be shooting the new bow!!! Great place to break it in....


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2014)

Next Sunday will be here befor you know it.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 3, 2014)

hound dog said:


> Next Sunday will be here befor you know it.



yessir!


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 3, 2014)

looking forward to Sunday and hoping to shoot better than last weekend


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2014)

Eric and I went down to RAC and worked on the course and all I have to say is wow. We are three months in to this 3D season so time to turn it up a noch so bring you C+/B game.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Yall better bring it! This course is gonna bring you if your not careful!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2014)

Y'all still have four more scores to get in for the SOY so don't miss out. Still anyone's game.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 4, 2014)

I will be there


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 4, 2014)

Been a long while,see what we can do.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 4, 2014)

Bump for the RAC crowd!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 4, 2014)

If all goes well this is  where I'll be


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 4, 2014)

Last time out I shot 40 targets. I was only outside the 10 ring one time but only hit two twelve's. 
I owe some targets a terrible whoopin. At my age, I may need some back up.  Y'all come on out !


----------



## Hound Babe (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm making more brownies so make sure u make room to get ur chocolate fix.   Hehe!!!!  Hey it's been 4 years since I've been on here.  Lol....


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Hound Babe said:


> I'm making more brownies so make sure u make room to get ur chocolate fix.   Hehe!!!!  Hey it's been 4 years since I've been on here.  Lol....



Hound Babe!!!! Glad you are on here and real glad you bringin' them brownies!!!!


----------



## bqueen (Mar 4, 2014)

Bump for the RAC Crew.  We'll be there!!


----------



## Cyberone (Mar 4, 2014)

We will be there.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 4, 2014)

I got your back lj/bowanna


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 4, 2014)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> I got your back lj/bowanna



Last time you shot I was a young man. Anybody without all the rust ?


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 5, 2014)

Little wd40 two,three shots dust gone,yardage may be off a bit


----------



## Redwine39 (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking forward to it. This will be my first shoot. Can't wait.


----------



## gretchp (Mar 5, 2014)

new bow set up and ready to see what it can do!! looks like great weather!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 5, 2014)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Little wd40 two,three shots dust gone,yardage may be off a bit


I'll bring some liquid wrench just in case. Bring on the backup.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Mar 5, 2014)

WoooHooo can't wait to see everybody!!!!


----------



## bqueen (Mar 5, 2014)

Rumor has it that Rhode Island Red will be making a special guest appearance


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 5, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'll bring some liquid wrench just in case. Bring on the backup.



Bring it on, aint moved the old bow so long it needs the dust knocked off,me and ricky had a bare shaft hitting at 50yards sun.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 5, 2014)

bqueen said:


> Rumor has it that Rhode Island Red will be making a special guest appearance



Is this who I think this is? You talking about RIRed from Columbus?


----------



## bqueen (Mar 5, 2014)

> Is this who I think this is? You talking about RIRed from Columbus?



Yes Sir, that's the one!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 5, 2014)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Bring it on, aint moved the old bow so long it needs the dust knocked off,me and ricky had a bare shaft hitting at 50yards sun.



I believe the bare shaft can hit. The question is, can you ? And me for that matter ? 
Ah heck, if nothing else we can kick up some dust when we miss. I'm gonna whoop them targets if I have to use a stick.


----------



## gretchp (Mar 6, 2014)

brownies brownies brownies........js


----------



## bovess (Mar 6, 2014)

*March 9th RAC 3D junkies*

Come on out and shoot with us on March 9th, registration is from 9 AM to 2PM. Bring a friend, or someone who want to try 3D. We always have a great time and enjoy the time we spend with friends and Family. see ya'll there !


----------



## KillZone (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't wait to shoot my OB Addiction. Got her last night. Thanks Dennis!!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 6, 2014)

KillZone said:


> Can't wait to shoot my OB Addiction. Got her last night. Thanks Dennis!!!!!!



Good choice !!  ....You wont have to worry about getting left behind now.  No No:
What colors did ya get ?


----------



## KillZone (Mar 6, 2014)

Solid blk / red cams / red and blk string. But won't be to long and I'll put my solid red string on it.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 6, 2014)

KillZone said:


> Solid blk / red cams / red and blk string. But won't be to long and I'll put my solid red string on it.



Nice lookin rig john!


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats KillZone!!! Nice looking rig!!!! Looks kinda similiar to someome elses,hmmmmm? Nah I must be dreamin'!! See you Sunday!!


----------



## KillZone (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep,she feels good too!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 6, 2014)

Few more day and amost done will be fishing up the text couple days.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 6, 2014)

KillZone said:


> Solid blk / red cams / red and blk string. But won't be to long and I'll put my solid red string on it.



Shes looks as deadly as a black widow. !


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 7, 2014)

RBO Crew should be pulling in around 9 or 10. Everyone come on out to a Great Place to shoot and a really good bunch of folks.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 7, 2014)

Just heard that there will (might) be a Alligood sighting on the RAC range Sunday.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 7, 2014)

DoubleRR said:


> Just heard that there will (might) be a Alligood sighting on the RAC range Sunday.



I'll try to be there regardless.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2014)

Done and Done it's ready for yall. See yall Sunday.


----------



## KillZone (Mar 8, 2014)

See y'all in the am!!!!!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Mar 8, 2014)

We will see you guys around 10!! Going north today to Benton and B2B!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 8, 2014)

CBG is a done deal, your next !


----------



## hound dog (Mar 8, 2014)

don't forget to set your clocks ahead tonight. See y'all in the am.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 8, 2014)

Can't wait!!


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 8, 2014)

Were going to try to make it.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks to everyone that came out today!!! 137 shooters and Great Weather!!! It was good to see all of our friends and get to make some new ones!!! Scores are up on www.racarchery.com SOY scores will be up tomorrow.


----------

